# dead lift routine



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

What's everyone's dead lifting like. You know sets reps how heavy. I'm 167 and my routine as of now is after warmup weights I go 275 × 8. Then 325 × 6 then 350 for 2 sets of 4. And that's all out on those last two. I'm just seeing how other do it maybe I can learn something.  Maybe my routine needs to be tweaked. What do you guys think?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 21, 2014)

Why do you jump so much weight everytime? Warm up with 225x8 and then do 350x5x5. Doesn't matter if you can't get the last reps in your last sets. You keep lifting heavy you'll eventually knock all your reps out and then the next week up the weight.


----------



## mickems (Nov 21, 2014)

what works for me is heavy weight and low reps 5-8. sometimes I use singles to work up to my max and then workout. helps me do my reps when I have already lifted heavier weight. I'm just a noob.


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know about jumping so much weight. I guess I work up to 350 like that so I don't get hurt. Seems like I need those sets to be sure I'm getting enough overall reps. I mean if I did just jump to 350 for 2 sets it just seems like I wouldn't be doing enough


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2014)

Doing the same routine/weights week after week will not bring you progress. Vary your training days week to week. A very simple way is to do a light week followed by a heavy week and just keep alternating. For the light week you can either do 10 sets of 2 and just focus on moving the bar as fast as humanly possible.  LIke falling over at the top fast.  Or make it a rep day. Do sets of 7 at 60 to 70 percent.  On heavy days do 80 to 95 percent for a few doubles or triples.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2014)

And working up to 350 would look like this...

135 x 5, 5
185 x 3, 3
225 x 3, 3
275 x 3, 3
325 x 1
350 x whatever... 
Don't shoot your load on your warm ups.  Your girl doesn't like when you do that and neither does the bar.


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

Lmao thanks bro. I don't do that many work up sets I just hit 135 then 225 for 6 then 275 to start. Shit I don't even know where I got this routine It's just what I've been doing. But I mean how many true heavy work sets are you supposed to do.?  I don't wanna under do it you know.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 21, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> Lmao thanks bro. I don't do that many work up sets I just hit 135 then 225 for 6 then 275 to start. Shit I don't even know where I got this routine It's just what I've been doing. But I mean how many true heavy work sets are you supposed to do.?  I don't wanna under do it you know.


The only way you're going to feel as if you "under did it" is if you indeed under did it, use max effort, you should, or will know the difference.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 21, 2014)

2-3 light but explosive warm up sets and then do 5x5.  Pick a starting weight were you can finish your last set without blowing a gasket. Every time u finish your last set add 5 pounds the following week.  

Or if your looking to do a 1,2 or 3 rep max, you need those big jumps in weight. Warm up sets should be kept light and explosive and not even close to failure. If 375 is your 1 rep max attempt, last warm up set should be 275 I would say. 

Low reps for deads is where it's at. Anything over 5 is cardio I say!!


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 21, 2014)

Also, doing some jumps before deadlifting and squatting really helps fire up the CNS. Just stand in a good stance, squat to a quarter rep and jump as high and explosive as possible. Not in sets or anything, just do 5-10 singles. Gets your CNS ready to fire!!


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

I might use that thanks yo. Yea I'm all about low rep deads and I'm pretty taxed after that last set. Almost passed out the other day and my back still sore as f***


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 21, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> 2-3 light but explosive warm up sets and then do 5x5.  Pick a starting weight were you can finish your last set without blowing a gasket. Every time u finish your last set add 5 pounds the following week.
> 
> Or if your looking to do a 1,2 or 3 rep max, you need those big jumps in weight. Warm up sets should be kept light and explosive and not even close to failure. If 375 is your 1 rep max attempt, last warm up set should be 275 I would say.
> 
> Low reps for deads is where it's at. Anything over 5 is cardio I say!!



I wouldn't suggest 100lb jumps on any lift. That's how u get injured from not being warmed up for that big weight .


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not giving advice cuz my pull sucks. POB pulls more than all of us so.....


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

What's a good pull for a 5 5 167 pounder ?


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 21, 2014)

Well the world record at 220 is 900. 

I don't know much below 220.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 21, 2014)

Youre not a man unless your 200+


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah well thanks man. I'm working on it. Tell that to one of them ufc lightweights. I'd bet they'd beat that ass lol. Naw I'm just playing I really don't get into Internet wars. That wouldn't make much of a man either but yo thanks for the support. You forgot to call  me a midget as well lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> Lmao thanks bro. I don't do that many work up sets I just hit 135 then 225 for 6 then 275 to start. Shit I don't even know where I got this routine It's just what I've been doing. But I mean how many true heavy work sets are you supposed to do.?  I don't wanna under do it you know.



Very common question and there is one real answer... Prilepin Chart.







WOrk your percentages for the reps and set ranges in the chart at optimal levels. For deloads stay towards the lower end...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 21, 2014)

Follow pob he has guided many of us to a new pr I am one of them 

here is my dead routine laid out by pob % of 1rm reps x sets

week 1 speed work 65% 2x15
week 2 75% 5x5
week 3 85 3x5
week 4 70 2x15 fast!
week 5 80 5x5
week 6 90 3x5
week 7 re test 1rm 
week 8 deload
restart at new %

win


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey thanks guys for real I thought I got deleted I was confused. Great info. Great site. Proud to be here.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wouldn't suggest 100lb jumps on any lift. That's how u get injured from not being warmed up for that big weight .





Plenty of ways to warm up the body for a big lift without blowing your CNS during warmup. This is only when going for max effort work.  Power lifters use bigger jumps when shooting for PR's. You don't want to waste a ton of energy on your build up lifts.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 22, 2014)

Santa Claus is a racist


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

gsp is under 200 guess he aint a  man


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Yaya what the **** lmao


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey who's gsp? Pinkbear?  Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 22, 2014)

Pink is 200+ because he's like 7 feet tall


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> Hey who's gsp? Pinkbear?  Lol



only a guy who can smack everyone here


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey gsp my apologies I just realized what he was saying. Sorry bro no disrespect. Caught me off guard. I figured it out. Thanks for the advice homie.


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm pretty small not many on here who couldn't slap the shit outta me lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> I'm pretty small not many on here who couldn't slap the shit outta me lol



u train in fighting?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> Hey gsp my apologies I just realized what he was saying. Sorry bro no disrespect. Caught me off guard. I figured it out. Thanks for the advice homie.



gsp is georges st pierre ufc welter weight champ


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Well I guess then he'll be doing dead lifts. Only I'll be dead when he's lifting me. Lol. Naw seriously tho if you read back you can see how I didn't catch that abbreviation. It's only my first day on here.  You know lol.


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 22, 2014)

My routine usually looks like this. 135x10. 225x10 315x10 and than 405x10-12 for 2 sets. Depends how I'm feeling if I hit it twice. I usually go for reps cuz I'm a bootleg bodybuilder and would probably be a joke for a power lifter    Hope this helped.


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 22, 2014)

OnTheFlye said:


> I'm pretty small not many on here who couldn't slap the shit outta me lol



Hey hey hey now!!! We're all family over here buddy! Nobody would ever do that to you.......Unless u were Kill Kittens!!! That sonofabitch!


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 22, 2014)

Lol lmao that son of a bitch


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 22, 2014)

saw this today 

510 DL at 155 maybe size doesn't matter 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152847791435993


----------



## Khazima (Nov 24, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> saw this today
> 
> 510 DL at 155 maybe size doesn't matter
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152847791435993


The smallest lifters have the biggest relative totals 

Atm I've been working with singles once or twice a week, usually goes something like:
135 x 8-10
225 x 3-5
275 x 1
315 x 1 x 6-10

I'm usually deadlifting after squats so I don't need too much warming up, but even on a day where I come in and just deadlift I'll do similar maybe 1-2 more reps on the second and third warmups. I absolutely hate high rep deadlift, so ridiculously taxing.

I find my deadlift goes up with my squat as long as I continue to train the motor pattern. I use less than half the volume I squat when it comes to deadlifting.


----------



## DETR1METH (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm still a little new to DL, but I'll chime in on this. Anyone feel free to critique me  

I'll do DL at the very end of my back day. 

First with a warm-up set, with a weight that will have me fail at around 15 reps. 
Second with an overload set, weight that will have me fail at 3-4 reps.
Third and Fourth(Final) as Working Sets, will be with a weight I fail at 6 and 8 reps respectively. 

I enjoy this and I've seen pretty solid progress since starting. Considering I was 200, fat, and could only DL 165 a couple times at most I've come a long way.

I now do - 145/15, 265/4, 225/8, 225/8
I am 5'8" - 180lbs.
I think my warm-up can come up a bit, but I like that quick explosive beginning to get me fired up. 

Now I have a question. I have a leg that's about an inch to inch and a half longer than the other. My hips are off set because of this, think of twisting a rubiks cube one direction on one side a half turn, and then the opposite direction a half turn on the opposite side of the cube. That's how my hips are set, maybe not as drastic as one would gather from the example I gave but, well you get the idea now I think.

With that being said, does anyone know how to handle this? Should I wear a heel lift and wear it while I lift too? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cotton2012 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Santa Claus is a racist



And he gives more to rich kids than he does poor kids...


----------



## stuckinit (Dec 5, 2014)

I like to keep my "powerlifts" fresh and strong, I always will do my pulls first when I do them. And I never go less than a 4 rep max effort 2 weeks in a row, your lower back is an area very susceptible to injury and training super heavy DL more than once every two weeks is a bad idea IMO. Often I'll alternate heavy squats and deads week by week.

But my warm up for a say 2 rep max would look something like this:
135x10
225x10
315x8
365x6
405x4
455x2
495x2
and then depending how I feel I'll either just up another 50lbs or do 30 if I'm not feeling it, then after that its 20lb or less jumps.

I like getting plenty of warm up, and unless I'm trying for a single rep PR, the extra reps aren't going to hurt my development any.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 12, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Follow pob he has guided many of us to a new pr I am one of them
> 
> here is my dead routine laid out by pob % of 1rm reps x sets
> 
> ...





Im going to start this on Friday. I could be wrong, but just looking at the numbers there I feel like week 1-3 will be fairly easy. Is it really necessary to do a deload of 50% if week 1 -3 are not till close to failure, or if the 1RM is accurate should every week be challenging?


Also, what do you guys do to warm up to your 1RM on week 7? Do you still warm up with multiple reps of lighter weight or do you just start light and work your way up, doing one rep at each weight?

My 1RM right now is 405. I'm excited to see if I can improve that.


----------

